# Improving sperm quality ??**!!??



## SerenBach

Hi Crystal  

As with all things in the ‘mad world of IVF’ there is lots of conflicting advise as to what is and isn’t good for improving sperm quality.

For previous cycles, DH as given up all alcohol, chocolate, caffeine, eaten a healthy organic diet, taken vitamins etc but none of this has improved his ‘sample’ in fact, ironically, it has got worse over the last 2 years! The main issue is morphology (4% normal) but since his first sample the motility and quantity of his sperm have also decreased. He isn’t one of life’s worriers and is always very positive about each course of ICSI treatment that we have. He is very fit and active and leads a very healthy life - part of me things that for this cycle he would be better carrying on as normal but he wants to do everything he can to maximise our changes and feels that I go through so much it’s no big deal for him to make sacrifices! 

Also as sperm take 90 days to develop and our next EC for ICSI is planned for the end of July (approx 10 weeks away) is anything he does know going to make a difference anyway

Could you please give you professional opinion as to what could/should be done by DH as part of out next ICSI cycle. 
Is there anything particularly bad for sperm quality? 
Is there anything particularly good for sperm quality?

I’m sure this is a question/answer that many couples would be interested in.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## CrystalW

SerenBach said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> As with all things in the 'mad world of IVF' there is lots of conflicting advise as to what is and isn't good for improving sperm quality.
> 
> For previous cycles, DH as given up all alcohol, chocolate, caffeine, eaten a healthy organic diet, taken vitamins etc but none of this has improved his 'sample' in fact, ironically, it has got worse over the last 2 years! The main issue is morphology (4% normal) but since his first sample the motility and quantity of his sperm have also decreased. He isn't one of life's worriers and is always very positive about each course of ICSI treatment that we have. He is very fit and active and leads a very healthy life - part of me things that for this cycle he would be better carrying on as normal but he wants to do everything he can to maximise our changes and feels that I go through so much it's no big deal for him to make sacrifices!
> 
> Also as sperm take 90 days to develop and our next EC for ICSI is planned for the end of July (approx 10 weeks away) is anything he does know going to make a difference anyway
> 
> Could you please give you professional opinion as to what could/should be done by DH as part of out next ICSI cycle.
> Is there anything particularly bad for sperm quality?
> Is there anything particularly good for sperm quality?
> 
> I'm sure this is a question/answer that many couples would be interested in.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help


Hello,

There are always a lot of studies ongoing about sperm quality and some suggest something that another study then contradicts. So it can be a confusing topic!

In general though there are several areas - medication can affect sperm quality so any regular medication should be checked by the Dr to make sure it has no negative impact. Illegal drugs - particularly marijuana has also been shown to affect sperm quality.

Smoking and alcohol - there is good evidence that these have a negative effect - though the amount of alcohol is difficult to determine, excess alcohol is never healthy for anyone but whether you choose to include some alcohol in the diet has to be a matter of choice. Excess caffeine should also be avoided.

Vitamins - as sperm is continually produced a good supply of vitamins and nutrients is needed but most if not all of these should be obtained from a good diet. A top-up vitamin that is designed for mens health can be a useful idea but remember it will only help the sperm if there is something that was previously low in the diet. Excess vitamins are not recomended, anything above what is needed is not beneficial and the government does have upper limits for vitamins.

Anyone with a low sperm count should be investigated by a urologist or a Consultant - to make sure there is no obstruction/ infection / genetic reason for a low count. This can be through taking medical history / tests / examination.

I have heard oher suggestions such as excess heating around the testes - from laptops etc and the effects of hot baths but i have not seen any large studies that have good statistical evidence that this can make a difference but i can understand the theory behind them.

Remember though that the results of a routine semen analysis are just what can be seen under the microscope and some of the evidence about smoking etc relates to the DNA of the sperm so it may be that the effect of lifestyle changes can not be seen under the microscope. So try not to be disheartened if the results of the semen analysis do not seem to reflect lifestyle changes.

It sounds as if you have a very supportive husband! He sounds amazing. Good luck for your next cycle!


----------



## SerenBach

Thank you Crystal - you're right he is a very supportive husband - HE'S AMAZING - he will do anything he can to support me and help to make this happen. I'm a very lucky lady  

Thank you for the advice and encouragment.


----------

